# It's been a while....any trotliners in here?



## FloridaGrown (Oct 9, 2015)

It's been ages since i've made a trotline and looking to hear what knots you all are using to tie the leader lines to the swivels. i picked up 75 of the spring tension main line clips, so since there's an open end i was thinking a palomar knot would be ok. Or is there something better?

*note: i have a commercial license this is not recreational so yes i can run multiple lines legally


----------



## lswoody (Oct 23, 2015)

I use a slip knot


----------



## wmk0002 (Dec 10, 2015)

I use swivel clips on each end of my leader line and use a palomar knot on both ends.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Mar 25, 2017)

I used to run trotlines all the time. Had a decent sized river right up the road and kept the freezer full. I didn't care for swivels because if I got a big fish on there was a chance he would either break the swivel or cut the line. I preferred to make a loop for my drop and the tie two knots up near the main line. Then run the loop through the hook eye and down over the hook. This way you can also remove the hook without having to cut the line. Only problem with this is if you use a lively bait (goldfish always produced best for me and stayed alive for weeks) they would sometimes get hung up in the drop line.


----------



## skipper123 (Apr 11, 2017)

I use a large brass barrel swivel on the main line between two knots and double line my drops with spider wire 100 lb test and 40 SS hooks I can also remove the drops with out cutting.


----------

